# Opening for Yngwie...



## Richard Tull (Oct 21, 2005)

For anyone in the Dallas area, my band Edge of Chaos will be opening for Yngwie and Michael Harris at the Granada Theater November 3rd. If anyone here is coming, walk up and say hi!


----------



## Ken (Oct 21, 2005)

How cool is that?! congrats on the exposure. Just don't stand in front of the doughnuts...


----------



## mesa_boogie_man (Oct 21, 2005)

That is AWESOME!! Best of luck to you!


----------



## Shawn (Oct 22, 2005)

Awesome. Congrats, man!


----------



## Vince (Oct 22, 2005)

Richard Tull said:


> For anyone in the Dallas area, my band Edge of Chaos will be opening for Yngwie and Michael Harris at the Granada Theater November 3rd. If anyone here is coming, walk up and say hi!



Dude, right on! You'll have a lot of fun!


----------



## Naren (Oct 22, 2005)

Woah. What an awesome experience. I'd love to open for Yngwie. Congrats, man.


----------



## Ancestor (Oct 22, 2005)

Very cool. That'll get you some exposure.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 22, 2005)

Tell Yngwie when you see him to unleash the fucking fury 

Make sure you don't spill any water on him!


----------



## SevenatoR (Oct 22, 2005)

Dude, that's great. 

Show him how it's done.


----------



## Doctor J (Oct 22, 2005)

Fuck yeah! Congratulations man, that will be great fun. He played here a few months back and, apart from the great man himself, his drummer is really top drawer too. Enjoy it man, I am exceptionally jealous


----------



## Chris (Oct 22, 2005)

Killer, bro! 

Don't offer him any donuts. 

Edit: http://mywebpages.comcast.net/techie4/doughnut.jpg lol


----------



## Digital Black (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## smueske (Oct 22, 2005)

Kickass! I haven't seen him in awhile, but if you can make it past his ego, he always puts on an amazing show. This will be great for you and your band.


----------



## Jesse (Oct 22, 2005)

VERY cool! COngrats on that!


----------



## Richard Tull (Oct 23, 2005)

Thanks guys! He's one of my heroes so it's a freakin' dream come true.


----------



## maliciousteve (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice one Richard, all the best


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 25, 2005)

Excellent gig, but be warned - he and his crew are a pain in the ass to deal with for the club, and especially for openers. That said, the crowd is always good, so best of luck...


----------



## 7slinger (Oct 25, 2005)




----------

